# Why do people hate New Jersey?



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I always hear jokes about how bad New Jersey is in TV, the internet, and in GTA IV, Alderny is based on New Jersey and is mocked too.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well i don't hate New Jersey, if any state gets hated on it's Ohio. Never seen another state get bashed and made fun of so much, even people in Ohio seem to join the bashing of their own state.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ We do?

I was unaware of people hating New Jersey or Ohio.

But I do remember being called a "Bush-loving prick" for being an Ohioan once. *shrugs*

So, people really hate Jersey? Why?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I always thought it was either because of high taxes, trashiness & the fact its full of bloody highways?

I live in PA - so I do visit over there to go to the shore & visit my father who lives there.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Snooki.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I thought it was California that got all the hate.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Texas, the state of Republicans, mega-churches, oil tycoons and guns gets quite a bit of heat too.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

i hate the South


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm from here and if it wasn't for the beach and $$$ being tight, I sure as hell wouldn't live here.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> ^^ We do?
> 
> I was unaware of people hating New Jersey or Ohio.
> 
> ...


Yes Ohio is universally viewed as a "low quality" state to put it in a nice way. Well i don't hate it but i just hear people say over and over how bad it is there.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Jersey Shore + guidos + being compared to NY = perfect storm of hate


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Nevermind0 said:


> Well i don't hate New Jersey, if any state gets hated on it's Ohio. Never seen another state get bashed and made fun of so much, even people in Ohio seem to join the bashing of their own state.


Reminds me of this:


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

jamesd said:


> Reminds me of this:


Ahahahah that was funny.

*Internet High Five*


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

-toll booth every 10 feet(garden state pkwy anyone?)
-gets a ton of traffic from I95(major artery)
-roads in poor shape
-extreme lack of signs or properly labled signs
-rude and arrogant drivers
-cant pump your own gas
-pollution from Newark 
-proximity to NYC

You have to pay to get out if traveling west on I-78, but its money well spent. 

Its just a crowded, dirty, and depressing place to be...IMO.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I think it's stupid to hate a place based on how it's portrayed in the media I could understand people's fears and worries about Saudia Arabia based on what we know from the news and I can understand rivals hating each others sports teams and fans (New York and Boston) but I wouldn't go calling out a place for being bad just because that's the stereotype given by reality tv or other media. 

I don't think New Jersey is anything like what it's portrayed on the Jersey Shore, sure you have Guido's but then again you can find Guido's anywhere. Every place has it's stereotypes and issues and it's easy to speculate on a place because the media says it's made up of Hicks and of shallow people and this and that.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

jsgt said:


> -toll booth every 10 feet(garden state pkwy anyone?)
> -gets a ton of traffic from I95(major artery)
> -roads in poor shape
> -extreme lack of signs or properly labled signs
> ...


I'm guessing you haven't seen all of New Jersey than. It definitely has its downfalls, but New Jersey basically has something for everyone. Yes, you have places like Newark and Camden which can be very dangerous places, but you have other areas in the state that are some of the wealthiest in the entire country and some of the safest to live.

I hate when people think it is all guidos. There are more guidos in NY than NJ and it's not even close. Hell, I grew up in Jersey and never saw a guido until I was about 18 yrs old.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

RUFB2327 said:


> I'm guessing you haven't seen all of New Jersey than. It definitely has its downfalls, but New Jersey basically has something for everyone. Yes, you have places like Newark and Camden which can be very dangerous places, but you have other areas in the state that are some of the wealthiest in the entire country and some of the safest to live.
> 
> I hate when people think it is all guidos. There are more guidos in NY than NJ and it's not even close. Hell, I grew up in Jersey and never saw a guido until I was about 18 yrs old.


Yes, I have seen much more of NJ than I mention, but the thread asks why people dislike NJ and I listed my reasons. Just trying to stay on topic.

If it asked why people like NJ, I would say that its because of the beautiful scenery off I-287...or almost everything south of Newark.


----------



## DavidSwan23 (Aug 21, 2013)

HEY! I'm from New Jersey and we're t he realest state out there... bruce springsteen, kevin smith, our beautiful beaches, man... y'all don't know about jersey at all, blame snooki


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

People love to hate and complain. It's fun, it's easy, it makes them feel important and they don't have to do anything.

In between the highways and the guidos, there's a lot to see.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Neptunus said:


> Texas, the state of Republicans, mega-churches, oil tycoons and guns gets quite a bit of heat too.


Texas stereotypes aside I personally love it here. Much better than when I was in Philly. I hated NJ and NYC as well, especially NYC


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I found this a while ago called "New Jersey: The Worst State Ever". I wonder how much of it is true. :lol

http://www.squidoo.com/worst-state-ever

From my handful of experiences in NJ, i've noticed that the drivers are aggressive (but not nearly as bad as CT drivers) and the urban areas aren't pretty, and what sucks the most is that you can't pump your own gas so you have to wait in lines. Also, tons of TOLLS. However, the Jersey Turnpike is excellent. I've driven through the entire thing many times and it's very well-run with lots of signs warning drivers about traffic/road conditions, and there are tons of clean rest stops. The white-sand beaches are also gorgeous.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

because it's the only thing in the way of PA having a beach. plus they don't even let you pump your own gas!


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

My thought is the east coast is generally populated with blunt, arrogant, uppity people. You really need the energy to argue with those people.. 

Of course, there are uppity people in the West Coast, They seem to be more pacifist and least confrontational in comparison.

It's just my observation from all the people I meet/work with. Not so much what I gather from television. 

When you live in the state where Everybody visits or comes up to work (Alaska), It's kind of like Colorado during ski season. It kind of becomes this multi-cultural epicenter and you start to feel a little 'worldly' for it..


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> I found this a while ago called "New Jersey: The Worst State Ever". I wonder how much of it is true. :lol
> 
> http://www.squidoo.com/worst-state-ever


Honestly, most of that list sounds like they weren't even trying.

They also must have forgotten about the 122,000 acres of Wharton State forest in South Jersey.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Isn't New Jersey the only state where self-serve gasoline is illegal? That's reason enough to make fun of it.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Its trendy.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

I dislike Wisconsin, but most of my trauma happened here.

I think people dislike jersay due to what little parts of jersey culture are portrayed on the telly.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> i hate the South


 well we hate you, so **** off :blank


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Mike81 said:


> People love to hate and complain. It's fun, it's easy, it makes them feel important and they don't have to do anything.
> 
> In between the highways and the guidos, there's a lot to see.


 Oh wow!! A store, a house, a Car in the street, a Goat?, another House, and a rusted train. sooooooooo kewl :teeth


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Ahvav said:


> I'm soo glad I live in California. Everything is soo layed back and peaceful.
> 
> All of my relatives live in NY and Connecticut and they love to visit the east coast.
> 
> ...


dude daft punk kicks ***


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

50piecesteve said:


> Oh wow!! A store, a house, a Car in the street, a Goat?, another House, and a rusted train. sooooooooo kewl :teeth


Sorry, I've never been interested in taking horrendously landscape shots, no matter where I am.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

There's very little personal and economic freedom in NJ, compared to other states.


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

Mike81 said:


> Sorry, I've never been interested in taking horrendously landscape shots, no matter where I am.


Horrendously BORING landscape shots is what I meant to say... But I can't seem to figure out how to edit it...:um


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Mike81 said:


> Horrendously BORING landscape shots is what I meant to say... But I can't seem to figure out how to edit it...:um


Are there a lot of abandoned places and things in NJ like that train? Other people think I'm really weird, but I love stuff like that and filming it. Some areas of Detroit would be like my 'candy store' (I mean if there were no Humans there, so I could travel around in Detroit without being scared of being in one of the most dangerous cities in the US )

I'm in the UK though so there's tons of security over places like that :'( there's so many awesome abandoned sanatoriums and stuff too! Abandoned 'mental asylums' that's like the best thing ever, but I'm too scared to go because of security and guard dogs...


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Are there a lot of abandoned places and things in NJ like that train? Other people think I'm really weird, but I love stuff like that and filming it. Some areas of Detroit would be like my 'candy store' (I mean if there were no Humans there, so I could travel around in Detroit without being scared of being in one of the most dangerous cities in the US )
> 
> I'm in the UK though so there's tons of security over places like that :'( there's so many awesome abandoned sanatoriums and stuff too! Abandoned 'mental asylums' that's like the best thing ever, but I'm too scared to go because of security and guard dogs...


In certain parts of the state there's a lot of it.
In south Jersey where I live, there are a lot of big abandoned farm houses, often with a new/newer house built somewhere nearby on the same farm.

North Jersey has a lot more abandoned factories and hospitals and industrial places like that.

There's about 3 or 4 abandoned insane asylums in the state and I'd love to get into one, but yeah... They tend to be a little more heavily guarded around here to....

I got thrown out of two building by the police in one day a few months back, and I kind of lost my nerve for trespassing into these places for a little while. :um

I've got a bunch of pictures posted here. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.600836643273982.1073741829.600365373321109&type=3


----------



## badluckbrian (Aug 13, 2013)

WYOMING!


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

Things like taxes, pollution, highways, traffic, toll booths, and guidos are all things people make fun of when it comes to New Jersey. I never got the whole pollution thing. I've lived here my entire life, and out of all of the states I've been to, New Jersey seems to be one of the greenest. I love the shore, but it's ruined by guidos. Also, we've got Kingda Ka, we should get some points for that.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Being from Jersey, there is barely anything worth mentoning about this place, possibly besides it being close to NYC. "The Shore" is completely over-hyped beyond comparison. White-sand beaches? Please...save that description for the Bahamas. If brown-sand beaches complemented by brown, polluted water sounds enticing to you then don't hesitate--come take a visit!


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

I live in very rural, scenic area of New Jersey here in Warren County. It is a common misconception that most of the entire state is an urban wateland apart from the shore. The northwest corridor is actually quite beautiful, although somewhat boring and uneventful. A lot of people also claim that people from New Jeresey have that "Jersey accent," but apart from people who live in a close proximity to NYC and possibly in South Jersey, people speak in a very neutral American accent, with few varations. In fact, all of my friends and family members that I have known have had that undiscernable, textbook American accent.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

It seems pretty self-explanatory.... Jersey Shore created an image in peoples heads of what Jersey is like. Now people who have never been anywhere near Jersey automatically associate guido's and douche bag Italians with it (which most of Jersey is nothing like that).


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm from NJ, and it's nothing to brag about. Then again, I prefer NJ than most of the states in the Union.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I've never been there and I don't know enough about it to form an opinion, so I'm just indifferent to New Jersey.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> I've never been there and I don't know enough about it to form an opinion, so I'm just indifferent to New Jersey.


 me to, i live in the wilderness in ireland so i'm indifferent also...


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

is New Jersey= Jersey Shore?(location/culture)


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I don't dislike it or any other state for that matter.


----------



## dark (May 10, 2010)

I will try to withhold my hate for this state but I feel like bursting.

I have traveled and lived in different places and New Jersey, by far, is the worst state I have ever had the misfortune to live in. The people are horrible, no one is ever happy, and they all have bad attitudes. It's overcrowded, smelly, and the people are filled with pent up aggression. It also has the worst drivers I've ever seen... and I'm from California! Jesus I hate it here -_- The accents are annoying too. And the weather... it's like God keeps dumping $*** snow and $*** rain to repay NJ for its sins. Lmao. 

I'll try to be positive though. I do enjoy all the Korean culture around where I live. Bagel shops are good. Other than that.. doesn't have much going for it. I also think there's a big "we aren't New York!" attitude that just says... trying too hard.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I like New Jersey for the most part. The only part I haven't been to is the far southern part. I'm most frequently in the northern part which I think is pretty nice. Some things I notice is the population is somewhat deceptive, with all the people living in condos it appears more rural than it is there if that makes sense. Later in the day on a Sunday the people start coming out and the diners start filling up then you realize how many people actually live there. The only problem I had with aggressive drivers was an armored truck driver once who probably wouldn't have been such an idiot if he wasn't so well armed. lol


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Bert Reynolds said:


> "The Shore" is completely over-hyped beyond comparison. White-sand beaches? Please...save that description for the Bahamas. If brown-sand beaches complemented by brown, polluted water sounds enticing to you then don't hesitate--come take a visit!


I've only been to the shore a couple times, only to Belmar and Avon. I'm not a beach person, I find the whole beach and ocean thing to be way over rated. In any case it looked pleasant enough though I didn't go near the water. Took this picture at Avon I was just visiting someone in a nearby hospital so I just took a quick ride over didn't stay long but the actual beach and surroundings seemed nice enough to me, I mean do people really care what color the sand is? Isn't the water in California cold and polluted as well, Fukushima waste etc.


----------

